# Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)



## xzibit81 (15. Januar 2016)

*Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gerne Empfehlungen von euch zu einer tollen und Leistungsstarken CPU-Kühlung für mein neues Raijintek Metis Mini-ITX Build.
Versucht habe ich aktuell den Macho x2 ....  Leider ist dieser vieeeeel zu groß.

Folgende Hardware ist dort aktuell verbaut:

Raijintek Metis
Superflower 750W Leadex Platinum Schwarz
ASUS z170i pro gaming
Intel Core i7 6700k
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB NVME
2x8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200MHZ

Grafikkarte wird eine GTX 970 mini oder R9 nano werden, bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher.
Als Mod werde ich am WE oben im Gehäuse noch eine 135mm Öffnung mit meiner Lochsäge bohren und einen Prolimatech Vortex Aluminium verbauen.
Dieser liegt aktuell auf dem Macho x2, da ich beide Lüfter des Macho x2 wegen Platzmangel wieder abmontieren musste.... 

Ich bin für alles offen, sowohl für Wasserkühlungen und Luftkühlungen.

Danke für eure Vorschläge !


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Weshalb passt er denn genau nicht? die höhe sollte ja kein Problem sein.

wenn der Platz wirklich so beengt ist, sollte man vlt über eine Kompaktwakü nachdenken. was würdest du fü radiatorgrössen unterkriegen?


----------



## xzibit81 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Man merkt bereits eine leichte Biegung durch den Kühlkörper (höhe) auch ohne Lüfter, von der Breite her ist er einfach zu groß, man könnte wie in meinem Fall keine Lüfter mehr montieren. außer man tauscht evtl. noch den Gehäuselüfter gegen den CPU Lüfter,
aber eigentlich möchte ich den gesamten Airflow etwas stabilisieren.

Radiatorgröße dürfte leider nur 120mm sein, da dieser dann hinten am Gehäuse positioniert wird, wo aktuell der Gehäuselüfter ist.


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Der Phanteks scheint zu passen, obwohl er eigentlich zu hoch sien müsste :Phanteks PH-TC12DX schwarz (PH-TC12DX_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Raijintek Metis ITX [Build Log] - [H]ard|Forum

eine kompaktwakü mit 120er radiator sollte aber den airflow besser gestalten, denn towerkühler sitzen vorne ja schon echt na am NT.

Ansonsten halt kowakü: Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT (CW-9060017-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

nicht günstig, aber leistung und besserer airflow,


----------



## xzibit81 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Danke, ist das so das beste in an Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Bereich 120mm  Radiatoren ?


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*



xzibit81 schrieb:


> Danke, ist das so das beste in an Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Bereich 120mm  Radiatoren ?



soweit ich weiss ja  bzw. meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Hey,

aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir versichern, dass das Metis eine harte Nuss ist. Hab selbst ein Raidmax Atomic, was ja die umgelabelte Variante mit dunkel getöntem Glas ist.
Auf 13 Litern Volumen lässt sich jedenfalls kaum Airflow erzeugen, so viel sei klar. Allein schon die Platzierung des Netzteils, welches die gesamte Abwärme des Systems frisst, ist äußerst fraglich. Per Auslierferung ist der Hecklüfter dann auch noch ausblasend montiert... ich hab mich immer gefragt, wo in der Konstellation die Luft herkommen soll 

Wie dem auch sei, ich hab die ganze Tortur jedenfalls schon komplett durch.
Hardware war zunächst ein i5 2500K auf einem ASRock Z68M mit einer HIS 270X, danach ein i5 4570 (später auch geköpft) auf einem EVGA Z87 Stinger mit einer EVGA 960 (Single-Fan).
Was die Kühlung anbelangt musste ich mir auch einiges ausdenken. So wie das Gehäuse ausgeliefert wird, lässt sich einfach keine anspruchsvolle Hardware unterbringen. Meine ehemalige 270X ist in ihrem eigenen Saft erstickt, der Deckel hat regelrecht geglüht. Nach dem Wechsel auf 1150 und eine Maxwell habe ich mir dann dadurch beholfen, Löcher in den Deckel zu bohren.
Das Ganze sah dann in etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der GraKa hat es auf jeden Fall deutlich geholfen, obwohl hier gerade mal passiv entlüftet wurde.
Wenn du direkt mit der Lochsäge rangehst, dürften die Ergebnisse natürlich umso überzeugender ausfallen.

An CPU-Kühlern hatte ich mit der Zeit auch so einige durch.
Hier mal einige Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scythe Ashura auf Z68M-ITX. Oben liegender Sockel erlaubte leider keine dGPU.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raijintek EreBoss auf Z87 Stinger, bei dem mittig bis unten liegendem Sockel passte der Kühler gerade noch so rein (berühte sogar den Boden). HIS 270X IceQ X2 als GPU, später auch mit demontierter Blende und zwei NF-A9 (was leider kaum etwas brachte).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann das "Upgrade" auf eine 960, die statt der 80°C+ eher auf die 70°C zusteuerte. Mit ein wenig Undervolting und den Bohrungen im Deckel war ein Dauerbetrieb dann problemlos (und sogar einigermaßen leise) möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und letztlich die Superlative: ein TC14PE mit zwei eLoops. Um den einzubauen musste ich das Gehäuse komplett auseinandernehmen und Stück für Stück wieder zusammensetzen.
Der Gewinn bei der Temperaturen war ernüchternderweise nicht besonder hoch. Das hing vorallem damit zusammen, das der Raum für die Zirkulation nach wie vor auf 13 Liter limitiert war.

Mit der Platzierung des Hecklüfters konnte ich mir dann auch aussuchen, wo es eben etwas kühler oder wärmer werden sollte:
Lüfter ausblasend: höhere CPU-Temp, dafür wurde aber die Abluft der Graka abgesaugt.
Lüfter einblasend: höhere GPU-Temp (stärkerer Hitzestau im Deckel), stärkere Belastung fürs Netzteil, dafür unmittelbar aber niedrigere CPU-Temp.

Letzten Endes pendelte sich die GPU unter Last jedenfalls irgendwo zwischen 65-70°C ein, je nach Lüfterdrehzahl (lag glaube ich bei um die 1500-1800 U/min).
Bei der CPU waren es 50-55°C (bei 900 U/min) im Stresstest, was Dank Köpfen und dem massiven Kühler auch noch alles andere als kritisch war. Allerdings hatte ich mit dem EreBoss auch nicht gravierend schlechtere Ergebnisse (vllt. 3° mehr, wenns hochkommt).

Das wäre soweit eine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse.
Am meisten hat in meinen Augen der Wechsel auf eine Maxwell GPU, das Undervolten und das Bohren von Löchern im Deckel gebracht.

Nun sollte man natürlich überlegen, in wie fern es hier Sinn egibt, noch potentere Hardware einzubauen.
Eine 970 düfte mit einer entsprechenden Entlüftung (Loch + Lüfter) im Deckel und etwas Undervoltung eigentlich passen, wenn du auf ein gutes aber nicht all zu sperriges Partnerdesign setzt.
Die R9 Nano wäre sicher ebenfalls sehr interessant.

Wenn dann allerdings noch die Abwärme eine 6700K hinzukommt, dürfte es umso interessanter werden.
Denn die heizt zwangsweise auch wieder die Grafikkarte auf und benötigt auch einen entsprechend dimensionierten Kühler.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob eine 120er AiO da die weiseste Wahl wäre. Die spart zwar "etwas" Platz (mit Rad + Lüfter hat man man ja auch wieder einiges an Tiefe verdrängt), hat dann aber auch ein begrenztes Kühlpotenzial.
Andererseits bringen auch korpulentere Luftkühler nicht immer mehr Potenzial mit sich, da einfach zu wenig Volumen für die Zirkulation da ist.

Das würde ich mir soweit einfach noch mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Als Case sieht das Raijintek/Raidmax in meinen Augen deutlich besser aus, als es tatsächlich performt. Auch musst du damit rechnen, es mehr oder weniger komplett auseinandernehmen zu müssen, wenn du den geringen Platz wirklich optimal ausschöpfen möchstest. Allein das Kabelmanagement bei dem geringen Raum über den Netzteil hat mich einige Nerven gekostet. Da muss man wirklich eine Menge quetschen... und mein be quiet L8 hat schon verhältnismäßig kurze Kabel 

Soweit jedenfalls mein Input zu dem Gehäuse.
Ich kann nur dazu raten, alles einmal aufzuzeichnen und mit sehr viel Geduld ranzugehen. Bei so einem kleinen Gehäuse sollte man sich auch wirklich gut überlegen, in welcher Reihenfolge man die Komponenten einbauen möchte. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich den ganzen Kasten wieder auseinandernehmen musste, weil ich irgendwo ganz unten ein einziges Kabel vergessen hatte 
Um zu überprüfen, ob die Kühler passen, habe ich mir im Vorhinein übrigens immer ein paar Illustrationen mit den Abmaßen angesehen und das Ganze in Photoshop über dem Mainboard so platziert, wie es letztendlich eingebaut werden würde. Dann sieht man (bei entsprechend angepassten Größenverhältnissen) schnell, wo der Kühler wie weit über das Board ragt und kann es mit den Abmaßen im Gehäuse abgleichen.

Hoffe, ich konnte mit meiner Wall of Text einigermaßen weiterhelfen


----------



## xzibit81 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Super, vielen Dank für dein Feedback und das teilen deiner Erfahrung !

Ich habe mir gestern den PHANTEKS PH-TC12DX bestellt und werde diesen heute mal in Verbindung eines Kühlers den ich oben im Gehäuse einbaue testen.
Die Skizze habe ich mir als Ansatz gemacht oben Links ist der Prolimatech Vortex zu sehen und oben rechts eine Umsetzung eines anderen Modders die mir am besten gefallen hat.
Diese werde ich aber so versetzt umsetzen wie ich sie mir aufgemalt habe.  Da ich dort die Hitze von CPU abziehen kann und einen Teil der Verwirbelungen die von dem GPU Kühler entstehen, mitnehme.
Zumindest in der Theorie ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man könnte jetzt natürlich nach dem Sinn fragen, aber ich habe so viele Gehäuse getestet und hatte jede i7 CPU etc, aber ich wollte mal etwas haben, was ich mir auf den Tisch stellen kann und was auch noch schick aussieht.
Trotzdem möchte ich nicht auf Power verzichten. Ein riesen Vorteil bei diesem Projekt ist noch das ich keine richtige HDD benötige sondern die Samsung 950 PRO habe welche bei diesem Mainboard an der Unterseite befestigt wird. Dadurch spare ich etwas Platz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine richtige Wasserkühlung würde ich evtl. noch bevorzugen, jedoch würde mich das ca. 200-300€ kosten bei vernünftigen Komponenten wie Pumpe, Ausgleichbehälter und Rediatoren.
Hätte das was tolles im Kopf,  z.B. bei dem Metis in Silber oben 2 x 120er Bohrungen zu machen und dann nen 240mm Radiator drauf zu setzen.
So ähnlich wie hier... jedoch natürlich im Aluminium Style, damit es auch noch schick aussieht. Radiator außen und Lüfter innen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde aber mal berichten wie es mit dem Phanteks und dem neuen Lüfter im Deckel so klappt, wenn ich es heute fertiggestellt habe.


----------



## xzibit81 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

OK, also der Phanteks passt perfekt und der Prolimatech Vortex sieht Hammer aus oben im Gehäuse.

Allerdings nun kommt meine Frage, ich habe derzeit noch keine Grafikkarte eingebaut und erreiche im Prime95 ca. 80 nach 5-10 Minuten Dauertest.
Sollte das weniger sein, oder ist das in Ordnung ? 
Im Idle ist das System aktuell bei 18-20 Grad wobei der Vortex nur auf der Hälfte der maximalen Geschwindigkeit läuft wegen Lautstärke.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Prime sagt ja nichts über den alltäglichen Gebrauch aus. Ich würde das ganze dennoch mal ohne Deckel und oder Seitenteil probieren - dann weißt du, obs eher am Hitzestau oder am Kühler liegt. Kannst ja auch mal die Lüfter umdrehen, das macht bei so einem kleinen Gehäuse wie gesagt viel her.

Auf welchem Takt bzw. bei welcher Spannung läuft der i7 z.Z. eigentlich?

Kannst ja auch mal ein paar Bilder posten


----------



## xzibit81 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Moin,

aktuell ziehe ich von hinten unten die Luft an, der CPU Kühler gibt die Luft weiter Richtung Netzteil und oben im Deckel ziehe ich nun die Luft raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Umsetzung war jetzt leider nicht so perfekt, obwohl ich genug gutes Werkzeug habe, aber learning by doing... Nächstes mal wird es alles etwas sauberer und genauer ! 
Auf Kabelbinder habe ich aktuell auch verzichtet, da die Grafikkarte noch nicht eingebaut ist.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Metis echt gut, da es wirklich schön klein ist und es dazu noch gut aussieht.


----------



## eztup (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Moin auch !

Gut, dass du dieses Gehäuse im Zusammenhang mit der R9 Nano ansprichst... Denn ich bin auf das "Projekt-PCs: Nano" aus der PCGH 11/2015 reingefallen und habe die dort abgebildete Konfiguration gebaut... d.h. ein Mix aus der fetten und moderaten Konfiguration:

* Core i5-6600
* CPU-Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco (der aber nicht für den i7-6700K empfohlen war, das war nämlich dort der Scythe Ninja 4)
* Graka HIS Radeon R9 Nano
* Mobo Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
* RAM Kingston Hyperx Fury 2x8 GiB DDR4-2666
* Netzteil Corsair CS450M 450W (ja, nur 450 Watt und ihr habt recht, es reicht nicht! Gleich mehr dazu)
* Samsung SSD SM951 NVMe, 512GB (wiiiiiieeeeee KRRRRASSSS FETT! Aber...)
* sowie das blaue Metis mit Klarsichtfenster

*Was ist draus geworden?*

Positiv:
+ die NVMe SSD ist der krasse Oberhammer
+ die Grafikkarte ist schön schnell
+ die Grafikkarte ist schön klein
+ alle empfohlenen Komponenten passen (eine lange Aquarium-Pinzette vorausgesetzt) gut ins Gehäuse rein
+ Windows ist in wenigen Sekunden gebootet oder aus dem Hibernate ausgewacht

Negativ
- man muss die SSD an der Mainboard-Unterseite montieren und kann sie nicht mal eben tauschen
- Windows 7-Installation und dann Windows 10 Upgrade könnt ihr vergessen! Trotz 100er Anleitungen habe ich keinen Windows 7 Treiber für die W7 Installation gefunden... bzw. irgendwann resigniert abgebrochen und W10 gekauft (grrrrr)
- über 65 Grad (und die sind schnell erreicht) wird die R9 Nano zu laut
- das von der PCGH empfohlene 450W Netzteil reicht nicht (Grafikaussetzer manchmal in Heros of the Storm - schwarze Balken - kenne ich noch von früher, als ich in einem Shuttle XPC eine Radeon 9600 ohne Stromanschluss mit zu kleinem Netzteil drin hatte, die kriegt einfach nicht genug Strom)
- in dieser Konfiguration wird alles ausreichend gekühlt... alles? Im Lebe net!!! Die R9 Nano geht beit DotA 2 über 83 Grad lt. GPU-Z, also über die Spec. von HIS (die mir übrigens gesagt haben, dass mind. ein 500W Netzteil Pflicht ist und die Grafikaussetzer daran liegen würden)
- da auch die NVMe SSD sehr heißt wird und die Graka genau oben drüber liegt, habe ich das linke Seitenteil abgebaut und das Fenster rausgeschraubt sowie einen 120er Lüfter an die Linke Seite verdrahtet, sodass die GPU-Temp. der R9 Nano nicht über 77 Grad steigt (jetzt wird schön Staub rein gepumpt)
- oberkrassester Gehäusedesignfehler: ich kann bei der HIS R9 Nano nur einen äußeren Display Port (per Adapter an HDMI) nutzen, da das Gehäuse genau an den Ports eine unsinnige Wölbung hat und bei allen anderen Ports kein Stecker dran passt!
- Nochmal: Die Graka in dem Gehäuse wird so oder so viiiiel zu laut (okay, hatte auch vorher immer versucht silent PCs zu bauen... Ergo: Kopfhörer auf und dann ist es mir egal )

Fotos:

Steht zwischen Couch und Schreibtisch (Staub und Hitzestau sind natürlich da ein Faktor, aber ich selbst frei auf dem Tisch bei 22 Grad Raumtemperatur wird das Teil mit geschlossenen Seitenteilen viel zu heiß)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Silentwings 120mm Verdrahtung direkt über der NVMe-SSD, darüber ist der Lufttunnel der R9 Nano:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Epic-Anschluss Fail (seht ihr die Kante direkt unter den Display-Port-Anschlüssen?):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## xzibit81 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Hiho,

danke für das teilen deiner Erfahrung !
Ich muss dir recht geben, abgesehen vom coolen Design des Gehäuses muss ich sagen, das mir sehr häufig Spaltmaße aufgefallen sind, die nicht genau passen.
So z.B. auch die oberen USB Ports, wo ich im Auslieferungszustand noch nicht mal was reinstecken konnte, ohne mit einem Schraubendreher vorher mal etwas zu biegen.

Das mit dem Ports der Graka ist natürlich auch total doof.
Ich muss echt mal testen, wie es dann mit Graka wird, jedoch Stand jetzt, habe ich 80-85 Grad im Prime95 bei über 10 Minuten Laufzeit bei 4,4 GHZ Takt, das ist so das Maximum was ich aktuell ohne Spannungsanpassungen erreiche.

Ich werde nochmal berichten wie es aussieht wenn die Grafikkarte da ist.
Als Netzteil hatte ich vorsorglich sowieso schon ein 750W mit Platinum Zertifizierung gewählt. 
In Blau siegt der auch richtig schick aus muss ich sagen.

Wenn dann alles nichts hilft würde ich später entweder noch etwas Modden, oder auch auf ein Thermaltake Core v1 oder so umsteigen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Wie wärs denn mit Köpfen?
Dürfte ja gerade bei OC interessant sein.


----------



## xzibit81 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Moin, bin jetzt so mit angepassten Bios Settings (Takt und Spannung) bei ca. 4,6 GHZ und nem XTU Score von 1560.
Ich denke das ist für nen Mini-ITX Luftkühlungsbasiert ganz cool. 
Überlege mir noch andere tolle Sachen gerade dafür aber erstmal abwarten was passiert wenn die Nano da ist.


----------



## xzibit81 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Beste Lösung für CPU-Kühlung im Mini-ITX (Raijintek Metis)*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal die Lüfter aktualisiert und die CPU nun Stabil auf 4,8 GHZ laufen.
CPU-Z sagt 2409 im Single Core Bench, aber das ist nicht das wichtigste aktuell.
Wollte ja erstmal nur schauen wie weit ich ihn konstant eingestellt bekomme ohne auf Wasserkühlung zurückzugreifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch muss ich sagen habe ich mich heute ein wenig aufgeregt. Und zwar darüber das ich bei der Recherche nach dem Gehäuse nicht genau war und mir somit vorher aufgefallen ist, dass es
das Raijintek Metis von anderen Herstellern unter anderem Namen gibt. Ob jetzt Raijintek der eigentliche Hersteller dieses Gehäuses ist oder jemand anderes kann ich aber nicht genau sagen.

Für alle anderen die dieses Gehäuse so wie ich lieben, aber dennoch gerne sehen möchten was für coole alternativen es gibt, hier mal die Links.
Das Raidmax finde ich richtig GEIL !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chassis_ATOMIC
Wobei ich das Logo vorne persönlich doof finde.

oder alternativ noch das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DIYPC HTPC Cube BK Unboxing - Member Reviews - Linus Tech Tips

Evtl. kennt ja noch jemand weitere Abwandlungen dieses Gehäuses...
Keine Sorge, die Maße passen genau, alle 3 Gehäuse gleich, sogar die Löcher im Boden sind identisch, wobei die Füße bei den beiden Alternativen schöner sind als bei dem Metis.

In diesem Sinne, mal schauen was noch so für alternativen dabei rumkommen.


----------

